# Same blood test different results!



## nogutsnoglory (Aug 12, 2014)

I just don't know what to think because a week apart I had Vit D and B12 tested and both came back with completely different results. 

One showed deficient in D and the other showed me above average. The same for the b12 test. The same blood tests were run, what the hell?


----------



## Cosmojo (Aug 12, 2014)

Different labs? I'm gonna go ahead and say human error on this one- unless you got the low result and then quick ate a handful of vitamins or got a B12 shot, then plausible.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been supplementing for years but this crazy shift wouldn't happen in one week. It's really frustrating because I'm either really low or really high and I don't know what to do but will certainly retest in a few weeks. It's not even that both oddities were one lab, each had a drastically different result per b12 and d.


----------



## gotumtum (Aug 13, 2014)

I vote for an error of some sort - maybe one of their processing machines is broken?
Or maybe they processed it wrong - used he wrong tube / additive / temperature or something ? Or left it in the sun? Or one was someone else's results? I assume data entry is necessary at some point?


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Aug 13, 2014)

The thing is both labs have an odd result because my guess based on prior lab work is d is the low one and b12 is fine. Who knows? I'm gonna have to retest and see what's going on.


----------



## gotumtum (Aug 13, 2014)

What a pain!


----------

